# quotacheck: Cannot guess format from filename



## gOOvER (12. Juni 2010)

*[GELÖST] quotacheck: Cannot guess format from filename*

Ich versuche gerade auf Debian Squeeze ispconfig3 zu installieren.

Nun hänge ich bei

```
quotacheck -avugm
```
ich bekomme die Fehlermeldung:


```
quotacheck: Cannot guess format from filename on /dev/disk/by-uuid/7c16a6bf-8383-4142-b0c0-65cc408389b3. Please specify format on commandline.
quotacheck: Cannot find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option.
```
Meine fstab:


```
proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
none /dev/pts devpts gid=5,mode=620 0 0
# /dev/sda1 none swap sw 0 0
UUID=e6463c99-7b86-4656-b00d-a762f91a6484 none swap sw 0 0
# /dev/sda2 /boot ext3 defaults 0 0
UUID=33366b70-6d48-45a7-b9b9-c1fa4540e48f /boot ext3 defaults 0 0
# /dev/sda3 / ext3 defaults,usrquota,grpquota 0 0
UUID=7c16a6bf-8383-4142-b0c0-65cc408389b3 / ext3 defaults,usrquota,grpquota 0 0
```
Wäre für jede Hilfe Dankbar, da mir die Ideen ausgegangen sind 

EDIT: Es ist ein Rootserver.


----------



## Till (12. Juni 2010)

Reboote bitte mal den Server und versuch dann das quotacheck nochmal. Außerdem, wie lauten die Namen der Quota Dateien in /? Die müssen bei squeeze glaube ich jetzt aquota.user und aquota.group heißen und nicht mehr quota.user und quota.group wie bei lenny.


----------



## gOOvER (12. Juni 2010)

rebootet habe ich schon. Da bekomme ich die gleichen Meldungen.

Ja genau, die heissen beide jetzt aquota.group und aquota.user

usrquota und grpquota sind auch drin


```
web02:~# mount
/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,usrquota,grpquota)
tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)
/dev/sda2 on /boot type ext3 (rw)
```


----------



## gOOvER (12. Juni 2010)

Sooo, nachmal alles neu installiert und beim Quota wieder der selbe Fehler.


```
quotacheck: Cannot guess format from filename on /dev/disk/by-uuid/64c32a39-e839-4ab8-8ba6-d8f47ec80cc6. Please specify format on commandline.
quotacheck: Cannot find filesystem to check or filesystem not mounted with quota option.
```
Hat jemand ispconfig3 erfolgreich auf Squeeze mit aktiviertem UUID installiert??


EDIT:

Soooooo, ich habs geschafft 


```
quotacheck -F vfsv0 -afcvdugm
```

Damit bin ich zum Erfolg gekommen. "d" kann man draussen lassen, ist nur Debug.

Evtl sollte das noch wer anderes testen und evtl. die Installationsanleitung entsprechend anpassen.


----------



## trelock (6. Mai 2011)

Hab es getestet bei mir geht es auch. Nutzt du eine Virtualisierung für die Installation?


----------

